# New job -nightmare - need to leave - how will SW react?



## Caveat (14 Oct 2008)

Hi

Posting on behalf of a neighbour.

They have started a new job which unfortunately has turned out to be a complete disaster re terms/conditions/management etc.

Employees in tears is not unusual - basically they need to leave ASAP as it is very upsetting.

They are intending signing on (JS benefit) as a precautionary measure while they look for a new job. Question is - how will Social Welfare react to this situation? What is the best approach to take?

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## MandaC (14 Oct 2008)

OK - know how they feel, have been in the same position myself recently by starting a new job:

Without being 100% sure, I think if you leave a job that you are not entitled to sign on for at least 9 weeks.   However, my mam left her job, she was elderly and it involved her crossing a busy motorway, which drove her mental and they did not make her wait 9 weeks before being entitled to benefit.

Is your friend going to go out sick/or just leave?


----------



## Caveat (14 Oct 2008)

Thanks MandaC - no, not going on sick just leaving, basically they are going to try and get something else ASAP but will sign on just in case nothing comes up in the short term. They will certainly be genuinely looking for work.

They know about the 9 weeks alright but I thought that was only if you didn't have an acceptable reason to leave the job - do you know what is regarded as acceptable?

AFAIK 9 weeks is the worst case scenario and the 'wait' is discretionary.

Are there any circumstances under which they can be refused JS benefit other than not having enough PRSI etc?

Would a visit to a Citizens Information Centre be useful I wonder?


----------



## Welfarite (15 Oct 2008)

The coreect terminology is leaving a job "without good cause". Obviously, this is open to wide interpretation. But think about the logic of haiving the rule in place: it was put ther to discourage a person from giving up a job and climing social welfare for nefarious reasons, such as "diodn't like the boss" or "sure I was only better of by 20 quid".

Without knowing the exact circumstances, it is impossible to redict what will happen. No third party could. Howver, if the reasons incldued any of 1. unreasonable hours 2. unreasonable behaviour by boiss/employer/other employee 3. Health issues due to type of work (i.e allergy flare-up, etc etc. these would probably be reasonable grounds or "good cause" for leaving job.


----------



## Caveat (15 Oct 2008)

Thanks Welfarite

I understand it's probably a case by case judgement alright.

Would this unreasonable behaviour need to be 'proved' in some way though? 

Also, can you confirm, whatever the reaction/decision of SW, I understand that worse case scenario, they will still recieve JS benefit in 9 weeks time?


----------



## Welfarite (15 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> Thanks Welfarite
> 
> I understand it's probably a case by case judgement alright.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, it's 9 weeks max. from date of leaving job and payment will start then.

 Basically, these kind of decisions are done on A. what the person claiming says on the claim form regarding reasons for leaving and B. the former employers comments of the reasons (if any). 

It should be borne in mind that, in my experience, very few disqualifications are imposed unless there is a clearcut blatant reason (i.e got sacked for drinking on job, that kind of thing). Also, many employers do not respond to requests for their version of person leaving job, and the employee's version of events is always accepted then.


----------



## Caveat (15 Oct 2008)

OK thanks Welfarite - will advise them.


----------



## mark123can (18 Oct 2008)

its better to get fired than voluntarily quit a paid job,
but if the boss was a dikchead aqnd fired you you cant help it!
then you wont be without cash for 9 weeks 
they will pay you instantly


----------

